# Cheep Makeshift Nesting Box



## caramel17 (Sep 23, 2012)

I need a nesting box by like the end of this week and I was wondering what will work for a nesting box? She is a mini lop, but not very mini though... I did but her a hutch, but the biggest one I found was to big and all I have is a wire cage with a wooden board for her to sit on... Would a shoe box work?


----------



## woahlookitsme (Sep 23, 2012)

Shoe boxes will work or a plastic container. 

There are cheap nestboxes on this website but idk about shipping
https://www.bunnyrabbit.com/brcom.html


----------



## majorv (Sep 23, 2012)

The box, whatever you choose to use, needs to be big enough for her to get into and turn around.


----------



## ldoerr (Sep 24, 2012)

You could build one out of wood. I have done that a few times. Also a plastic storage bin would work. I have some 16 quart ones that I use as litter boxes for my rabbits.


----------



## Shayhara (Sep 25, 2012)

covered cat litter boxes or probably even the not covered ones work fine for larger breeds.


----------

